# Correct way to shut off a Eheim 2213?



## Bingles (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there a correct way to shut down a Eheim 2213 canister filter? 

I'd like to swap my intake from the stock green plastic to a glass lily intake hopefully without having to drain and prime again. (I already have the outflow swapped over)

Do I just power off and quickly close off the valves on the double taps?

Thank in advance


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bingles said:


> Do I just power off and quickly close off the valves on the double taps?
> 
> Thank in advance


thats the only way I would say to do it. But if you are changing intake tubes you might lose prime as the new intake tube would most likely be empty(full of air). I would recommend filling the tube with water and closing the valve to lock the water in the tube , before installing it and restarting the filter. You will probably still get a pocket of air , but it will be minimal & should work it's way thru.


----------

